# Hacks and Cutthroats, Let it Rip!



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, guys here it is!!! I'll be anxiously awaiting everyone's viewpoints.

I'll start you off with this....Some saw this on another thread but...

I give some quarter to those that are having to do it because work is so slow and may very well be guys some of us had to lay off. And those are probably guys doing pretty work. They just don't have any overhead(yet). Or they simply don't understand pricing and the related costs that go into a job.

Or maybe their spouse has a killer job and they really don't have to make much.

Or maybe they one of "those" who can be cheap because they have no intention of paying anyone but themselves.

Okay, tear it up guys. Thanks in advance. :notworthy:


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

All I can say is, owning my own company and the reputation 
I have, I'd be right at the top of the labor pool If I wanted to go make $14 bucks an hour stocking shelves at night. I don't want to. But still people are bidding jobs here crazy low. Just had a garage all jacked up I was gonna maybe bid on. At least a $2k job. Someone gave a bid of $1,100. Not even worth it to me. These morons need to get a clue. When the economy picks up everyone will still expect sombrero prices.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

*Quick Story*

I bid on a job here not too long ago, 2000 sq. ft home 9' ceilings, 25x25 garage. Builders gave the guy bids anywhere from 8-12k. I gave him a bid of 10k. He took my offer, I ended up backing out of the job because I was too busy with an out of town project. He called one the Mexican owned companies, got a bid of $7,200. The point of this story is, he was willing to pay my price, so the longer we bid low and play this game the longer we screw ourselves.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

I just bid the Drywall and EIFS to a big interior company for a school job. 
They bid against five other large div 9 contractors. Bids ranged from 89k to 30k.
My guys were 62k. The guys that got it are reputable. I worked for them long ago. 
They are good. They are either buying the job to keep work or missed a bunch.


----------



## hjrdrywal (Mar 14, 2009)

tycoon i know what ya mean the south is just the same stuff. I bid a 150,thousand then some idiot comes in @115 thousand. what in the world are they thinking ?


----------



## muddymen (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I thought I under bid stuff until I read what some people pay there guys.
I pay hangers .15 to .20 a sf, finishers the same, and text and sand .05 to .07.
This my change if things don't pick up because my kids are getting tired of ramen noodles ha ha ha


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

i've been asked to fine tune my prices a few times due to the economy but have stood firm on my prices and even had the balls to increase my price 20% last year the few framers that jumped on lower bidders regretted it and still phone from time to time because their quality went in the toilet and there time schedules are never met, but i dropped them like the diseased whores that they are and replaced them with guys who appreciate quality work for a rate that can support a company full of guys that have mortgages of they're own with families to feed not guys that are living job to job with the only thing on there minds are partying drugs and booze.
there's to many guys in my neck of the woods in our trade with these problems and they cut corners and rush the work for a quick buck and it shows in there work.
i remind the people that i work for that i'm still in my prime wake up each morning enjoying and appreciating my job and it shows in our work and reliability so much so that our company's name had to be removed from phone books and all advertising because we've been booked solid for the last 3 or so yrs.(a week or two of down time a year do to weather related issues) 
what i'm saying it pays to conduct yourself professionally and responsibility to the guys that sign your check, and never bite the hand that feeds ya.


----------

